# YouTube Channel: Tesla Videos from Johnathan's World



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey everyone, in case you haven't seen my Model 3 video.
It shows the defects I discovered at the delivery center and after taking delivery.
I dropped my car off at the Tesla Service center on 8/23/18 and my model 3 is still having work done on it.






If you have any questions please feel free to ask me or leave a comment on the video.
I'm willing to answer any questions or give some advice what to look for when taking delivery.
Thanks for reading and watching


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Hollowman2212 said:


> Hey everyone, in case you haven't seen my Model 3 video.
> It shows the defects I discovered at the delivery center and after taking delivery.
> I dropped my car off at the Tesla Service center on 8/23/18 and my model 3 is still having work done on it.
> 
> ...


Really unfortunate that you had to deal with all of that.

I picked up my M3 a few days after you and I have no issues, complete luck on my part as I didn't even stay to inspect the vehicle...

In the video description, you should note the VIN and everything Tesla is doing to remedy these issues.


----------



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey Everyone!!
I was going to charge my Tesla Model 3 at a supercharger and one of the covers on one of the chargers looks like it fell off before I got there, I notified Tesla right away and they are sending someone out right away to fix it.
here is a video when I saw it.


----------



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

[Mod edit: removed editorial content]


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

Appreciate the research and work you put into this.
I'm voting NO.


----------



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey Everyone!!
Hope this is helpful, I made a video of a few tips for your 3.

Thanks!!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Hollowman2212 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> Hope this is helpful, I made a video of a few tips for your 3.
> 
> Thanks!!


Video Unavailable Error


----------



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

I made a video showing all the new features!!
check it out!!


----------



## Hollowman2212 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone!!

I just filed My taxes and wanted to give some insight how the EV tax credit actually works. Check my video out!!

thanks!!


----------

